# How do y’all make money?



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m raising money for my future homestead and my current small farm. What do y’all sell/do to bring a small income? If you could share your creations that’d be great!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mostly my goats. But I have always wanted to get into leather, mainly cow hide and finally started to dabble in that. It's not a profit yet because I'm not going to charge over expenses until I get kinks worked out 








This is my favorite purse I have made so far and I'm keeping it for myself lol 
Then I decided on one purse to make a beaded strap, well that totally took a turn in my "practicing" stage and that kinda took off so I've been making necklaces and earrings. Supplies are cheaper then cowhide so I don't cry as much when I goof up. Here's some earring I just made (we'll earring)







and here's a necklace I finished this morning for my moms birthday. 








I don't charge as much as a lot of people, they usually go for $20-30 a square inch but I just X3 on expenses right now and explain I'm still fairly new and so far doing decent although most income I'm putting right back into getting more supplies but I didn't go nuts buying at the start. There is a million different colors of beads!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I was hoping to sellgoats milks soap but our small town markets flooded so I build chicken coops out of reclaimed lumber.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I sell and raise sheep. I also have free range hens so I sell their eggs.
I am also a full time labour consultant.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> I was hoping to sellgoats milks soap but our small town markets flooded so I build chicken coops out of reclaimed lumber.
> View attachment 187179


That's awesome!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I sell eggs, and I've also started selling our extra milk for soapmaking and crafts (I'm very careful with the wording in my ads, emphasizing that the milk is NOT LICENSED FOR CONSUMPTION and is for craft use only).

I am also about to put some baby trees up for sale - our trees are always having babies, and I figure if I take some time to pot them up instead of mowing them down, maybe I can make a little cash! We'll see how that goes I guess.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I sell my goats. When I clean the floors I sell the feces to gardners & farmers. Kinda funny..i take it to them in the plastic feed bags..lol.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hopefully In the future I'll be able to sell these! Show comb holders and leads. I'm still working on it to make them more sturdy. The pink lead snapped because I used really weak synthetic leather


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I send my husband to work lol. We also sell eggs..kid crop and I used to make and sell enough goats milk soap and lotion to support my goats..but our insurance shut that down.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. You all get really creative. It must be hard especially now.


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Everyone is so creative! I’m working on selling hatching eggs, eating eggs, and goat milk soap. I have a chest freezer filled to the brim with milk, so that’s what I’m doing for the next year lol. Also random little arts and crafts.


----------

